# ranch dressing for smoked wings?



## bigbaddodge (Jan 4, 2014)

Wanting to try smoking wings here soon, I love ranch dressing, I could eat the wingstop ranch with a spoon!!! Anyone know how to make it? I found a recipe that supposedly is close but flavor and what certain ingredients will taste like together isn't my forte. 
1 cup mayo
 1/2cup sour cream
1/4 cup buttermilk
1tbsp parsley
1tsp dill weed
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion powder
Sound close or am I better off stopping at wingstop for ranch on my way home?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello.  I have not tasted the dressing you are talking about.  This reads as a mix of buttermilk dressing and ranch dressing.  The best advice I can offer is give 'er a try.  FOLLOW the recipe to a tee.  Next time change ONE thing if you feel you need to and write it down.  Keep changing one at a time and writing down until you get what you want.  I add a little cayenne to my ranch and buttermilk dressings.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## papa chops (Jan 5, 2014)

My mom makes her ranch with just mayo, green onion, garlic and buttermilk. salt and fresh cracked black pepper. maybe some parsley too. I like to throw a jalapeno in the processor when i making it. good luck


----------

